# Derailleur Hanger Torque



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

I wonder if anyone has a torque recommendation for the replaceable derailleur hanger? Specifically looking for fitting an Intenso, but I believe the same hanger is used on Infinito, Oltre, Superleggera and Sempre.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

If you google for rear derailleur hanger bolt torque you will see 5NM listed in a number of places. In the past I have just snugged them up. If you are worried put some blue thread locker on the bolts.


----------

